# Sweet Itch - Herbal Remedies



## keeperscottage (13 April 2009)

As the title......has anyone tried herbal remedies for sweet itch? Do they Work? Anyone got any feed-back on (a) Global Herbs and (b) Silver Lining Herbs? Would love to hear from you!


----------



## Hannah1Pie (13 April 2009)

I havnt tried global herbs with sweet itch but ive used some of their other suppliments for different problems and theyve always been fairly reliable... its a good make 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My mates pony suffered with sweet itch and she just smothered the effected areas with camrosa gell daily and it helped alot, hope this helps


----------



## keeperscottage (13 April 2009)

Thanks, I know Global are good for other problems. Our pony in question is on loan to the farmer's daughter where we keep our other horses and they seem to accept that she has sweet itch in the summer and just ignore the problem but we'd like to try and treat her now that Benyl Benzoate is just about unobtainable via chemists........unless anyone out there knows otherwise........Boett blankets are good (used one in the past) but don't they'd want to be bothered with one!


----------



## DunRoamin (13 April 2009)

Ok so we have a little old mare on our yard that suffers from terrible sweet itch almost all year round, nd the rugs are fantastic but an old irish man i met at hickstead told me to feed her marmite to help it its something to do with the vitamin B in it, so every morining last summer before i put her out i gave her half a slice of bread smothered in marmite and it worked!! she's been on the yard 10 years and its the best shes ever been, so if you think your horse will eat it try that


----------



## keeperscottage (13 April 2009)

Oh, my God! That's certainly worth a try!


----------



## DunRoamin (13 April 2009)

Iwas very dubious when he told me, but her owner was willing to give anything ago, we are so pleased we did now


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 April 2009)

We have found that avoiding any sort of sugar/mollasses in the diet also helps (wonder if those who 1st called it sweetitch knew something)


----------



## kellyeaton (14 April 2009)

skratch from golbal herbs is very good as well as d+d itch free!


----------



## Honeypots (14 April 2009)

As an owner of a severe sweet itch sufferer I'm not sure I'd be able to accept that the loaner's of my horse couldn't be 'bothered' with a sweet itch rug!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They are invaluable in treating sweet itch IMO.
However, Marmite does help and so does adding Brewers Yeast (I think Gold Label do it) to the feed.

I manage mine using a rug and a fly spray recipe using Avon Skin so Soft bath oil (as seen in Stable Yard Forum on here.

btw...would still love some info on Benji or his previous owner if you wouldn't mind popping it in a PM 
	
	
		
		
	


	








....ppppllllllleeeeeeeaaaaassssseeee


----------



## teddyt (14 April 2009)

http://www.rockenhayne.com/page2.html

These people arranged for a saddlery to post some of their product out to me because i dont have a stockist near me. I was recommended it by a friend and its made a huge difference. Its called itch ease, contains herbs and brewers yeast. Its loads cheaper than other supplements and it works for me!


----------



## f_s_ (14 April 2009)

You can get brewers yeast from the health food shops. I bought 5kg and it came in powder form, cost about £15.

Also, try to avoid feeding garlic, it just boosts the immune system more. Beot rugs are good but won't stop everything.

Fly spray made with skin so soft seem to work in conjunction with a rug.

Also, cut down on the amount of grass, can't prove this, but, mine was a lot better doing all these things.

Hope this helps


----------



## StinkiPinki (14 April 2009)

I have tried loads of different sups, they were all complete waste of money.
My best buy has been the boet rug  and marmite!!


----------



## daisalph (22 April 2009)

I make my own sweet itch lotion which I'm just starting to apply now - mid April.  I apply it at about 4pm and it then covers dusk and dawn.  My affected Shetland does really well on it - out 24/7 in a post and rail field without a fly rug with no sores and a full mane and tail.  He's been on it for 3 years  with no ill effects. I'm offering it to people in my local riding club to trial so I will soon be able to tell whether its good for other horses.  It's based on benzyl benzoate with additional natural soothers and oils.  Let me know if you want any more info. though I can't offer things for sale on this forum.


----------

